# [risolto] xorg e keymap

## Elbryan

Buonasera.

Ho aggiornato xorg alla versione unstable (1.5.2) ed ho notato che la mia configurazione precedente della tastiera non funziona più come prima.

Infatti adesso pare che xorg faccia tutto lui e si carichi la configurazione come vuole, impostando di default il keymap "us" (cosa che ovviamente non voglio).

Here comes the log:

```

(**) Synaptics Touchpad: always reports core events

(II) evaluating device (Mouse1)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: MOUSE)

(II) evaluating device (Keyboard1)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard1" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) evaluating device (Synaptics Touchpad)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Synaptics Touchpad" (type: TOUCHPAD)

(II) Mouse1: Setting mouse protocol to "ExplorerPS/2"

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

(--) Synaptics Touchpad touchpad found

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/OTF, removing from list!

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Apple Computer Apple Internal Keyboard / Trackpad

(II) LoadModule: "evdev"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//evdev_drv.so

(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.2, module version = 2.0.7

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 2.1

(**) Apple Computer Apple Internal Keyboard / Trackpad: always reports core events

(**) Apple Computer Apple Internal Keyboard / Trackpad: Device: "/dev/input/event9"

(II) Apple Computer Apple Internal Keyboard / Trackpad: Found keys

(II) Apple Computer Apple Internal Keyboard / Trackpad: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Apple Computer Apple Internal Keyboard / Trackpad" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "base"

(**) Apple Computer Apple Internal Keyboard / Trackpad: xkb_rules: "base"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Apple Computer Apple Internal Keyboard / Trackpad: xkb_model: "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(**) Apple Computer Apple Internal Keyboard / Trackpad: xkb_layout: "us"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Logitech Optical USB Mouse

(**) Logitech Optical USB Mouse: always reports core events

(**) Logitech Optical USB Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/event8"

(II) Logitech Optical USB Mouse: Found x and y relative axes

(II) Logitech Optical USB Mouse: Found mouse buttons

(II) Logitech Optical USB Mouse: Configuring as mouse

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Logitech Optical USB Mouse" (type: MOUSE)

(II) config/hal: Adding input device HID 05ac:1000

(**) HID 05ac:1000: always reports core events

(**) HID 05ac:1000: Device: "/dev/input/event7"

(II) HID 05ac:1000: Found x and y relative axes

(II) HID 05ac:1000: Found mouse buttons

(II) HID 05ac:1000: Configuring as mouse

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "HID 05ac:1000" (type: MOUSE)

(II) config/hal: Adding input device HID 05ac:1000

(**) HID 05ac:1000: always reports core events

(**) HID 05ac:1000: Device: "/dev/input/event6"

(II) HID 05ac:1000: Found keys

(II) HID 05ac:1000: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "HID 05ac:1000" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "base"

(**) HID 05ac:1000: xkb_rules: "base"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) HID 05ac:1000: xkb_model: "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(**) HID 05ac:1000: xkb_layout: "us"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device appletouch

(II) Synaptics touchpad driver version 0.99.1

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event5"

(II) appletouch: x-axis range 0 - 1215

(II) appletouch: y-axis range 0 - 386

(II) appletouch: pressure range 0 - 300

(II) appletouch: finger width range 0 - 0

(II) appletouch: buttons: left double triple

(--) appletouch touchpad found

(**) appletouch: always reports core events

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "appletouch" (type: TOUCHPAD)

(WW) appletouch can't grab event device, errno=16

(--) appletouch touchpad found

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Macintosh mouse button emulation

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: always reports core events

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Device: "/dev/input/event4"

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found x and y relative axes

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found mouse buttons

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Configuring as mouse

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Macintosh mouse button emulation" (type: MOUSE)

```

e qui la mia sezione in xorg.conf

```

 Section "InputDevice"

     Identifier      "Keyboard1"

     Driver          "kbd"

     Option           "CoreKeyboard"

     Option          "XkbRules"              "xorg"

     Option          "XkbModel"              "pc105"

     Option          "XkbLayout"             "it"

     Option          "XkbOptions"            "lv3:rwin_switch"

 EndSection

```

Che posso fare per sistemare sto fastidioso problema?

Al momento ho impostato gnome a fare lui da tramite, ma non è una cosa che mi piace.. 

Ciao ciao!Last edited by Elbryan on Tue Dec 02, 2008 6:49 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Siker

Ciao non è che oltre ad aggiornare xorg-server, hai anche aggiornato a baselayout2 e OpenRC? Prova a controllare in /etc/conf.d/keymaps se hai la variabile keymap="it" se diverso da it basta cambiarlo. Se hai una versione vecchia la variabile potrebbe trovarsi in /etc/rc.conf

----------

## Elbryan

 *Siker wrote:*   

> Ciao non è che oltre ad aggiornare xorg-server, hai anche aggiornato a baselayout2 e OpenRC? Prova a controllare in /etc/conf.d/keymaps se hai la variabile keymap="it" se diverso da it basta cambiarlo. Se hai una versione vecchia la variabile potrebbe trovarsi in /etc/rc.conf

 

Nono su keymap avevo "/etc/default.kmap" .. oggi ho messo it ma nulla è cambiato.

In compenso però gpomme non funziona più.. devo capire cosa diamine ha questa tastiera

edit.. credo di aver risolto mettendo:

 Section "ServerFlags"

 	Option		"AutoAddDevices"	"False"

 EndSection

nel xorg.conf

Credo.. perché sono in facoltà ed ora sembra andare tutto come prima.. ma non ho ancora fatto alcuni test incrociati per vedere se è questo o meno.

----------

## IlGab

 *Elbryan wrote:*   

>  *Siker wrote:*   Ciao non è che oltre ad aggiornare xorg-server, hai anche aggiornato a baselayout2 e OpenRC? Prova a controllare in /etc/conf.d/keymaps se hai la variabile keymap="it" se diverso da it basta cambiarlo. Se hai una versione vecchia la variabile potrebbe trovarsi in /etc/rc.conf 
> 
> Nono su keymap avevo "/etc/default.kmap" .. oggi ho messo it ma nulla è cambiato.
> 
> In compenso però gpomme non funziona più.. devo capire cosa diamine ha questa tastiera
> ...

 

Ciao, hai compilato con il supporto per HAL ? A me dava problemi con la tastiera che avevo segnalato in un altro post. Disabilitato il supporto per HAL è tornato tutto normale.

----------

## Elbryan

 *IlGab wrote:*   

>  *Elbryan wrote:*    *Siker wrote:*   Ciao non è che oltre ad aggiornare xorg-server, hai anche aggiornato a baselayout2 e OpenRC? Prova a controllare in /etc/conf.d/keymaps se hai la variabile keymap="it" se diverso da it basta cambiarlo. Se hai una versione vecchia la variabile potrebbe trovarsi in /etc/rc.conf 
> 
> Nono su keymap avevo "/etc/default.kmap" .. oggi ho messo it ma nulla è cambiato.
> 
> In compenso però gpomme non funziona più.. devo capire cosa diamine ha questa tastiera
> ...

 

Sì, infatti.

Stavo pensando anch'io di far sparire hal dalla mia vita.. peccato che networkmanager invece mi gusta e ne dipende seriamente.. 

Come vorrei poter avere la botte piena e la moglie ubriaca..

Mi limiterò a toglierlo da xorg..

Comunque sto upgrade si sta rivelando un parto, davvero.. sembra che il progresso sfidi il regresso..

----------

## IlGab

 *Elbryan wrote:*   

> Comunque sto upgrade si sta rivelando un parto, davvero.. sembra che il progresso sfidi il regresso..

 

Io sono recentemente passato ad una ~x86 per essere "più aggiornato", stufo di dover continuamente aggiungere pacchetti alla package.keywords.

Ho xorg 1.5.3 e tutto quanto ci va a corredo, ogni 5 minuti mi crasha firefox. Alla faccia del progresso !!!!

----------

## Elbryan

Ma è normale che un sistema "unstable" sia instabile   :Razz: 

Certo che però le cose che andavano bene prima dovrebbero andare bene anche dopo.. non dover morire ogni volta per fare andare le cose..

Cioè.. avevo xorg lentissimo, rendering pietoso.. alla fine ho scoperto che la colpa è da attribuire al nuovo sistema di accelerazione che è buggato con le gma965(e quindi la x3100) e ho dovuto forzare xorg ad utilizzare il buon vecchio XAA invece del nuovo EXA.

Anzi, lo segnalo qui nel caso qualcuno dovesse avere questo tipo di problema, basta aggiungere alla sezione Device della scheda video:

Option "DRI" "true"

Option "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "1"

Option "AccelMethod" "XAA"

(anche se credo basti l'ultima riga)

----------

## Cazzantonio

Ci sono novità? Esiste un modo pulito per dire a xorg-1.5.3 quale sia il layout della mia tastiera?

Tra l'altro adesso (su un dell latitude) alcuni tasti vengono mappati male pure editando a mano i file fdi di hal e impostando il layout it

----------

## Elbryan

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Ci sono novità? Esiste un modo pulito per dire a xorg-1.5.3 quale sia il layout della mia tastiera?
> 
> Tra l'altro adesso (su un dell latitude) alcuni tasti vengono mappati male pure editando a mano i file fdi di hal e impostando il layout it

 

sì.

O modifichi le fdi policy di hal impostando il keymap oppure aggiungi la flag sopra riportata per impedire ad evdev di fare quello che vuole.

Volendo potresti fare "old school style" togliendo evdev completamente e impostando la flag -hal su xinit (credo, mai provato).

----------

## Cazzantonio

Si si, tutto già provato, solo che mi sembra una soluzione sporca che più sporca non si può (i file xml non sono stati pensati per essere editati a mano).

Speravo che i devel avessero pensato un metodo per leggere /etc/conf.d/keymap, oppure meglio ancora per impostare una configurazione locale (ciascun utente vorrebbe mappare la tastiera in modo diverso) per la localizzazione della tastiera.

Vabbé, ci penseranno immagino.

----------

## Elbryan

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Si si, tutto già provato, solo che mi sembra una soluzione sporca che più sporca non si può (i file xml non sono stati pensati per essere editati a mano).
> 
> Speravo che i devel avessero pensato un metodo per leggere /etc/conf.d/keymap, oppure meglio ancora per impostare una configurazione locale (ciascun utente vorrebbe mappare la tastiera in modo diverso) per la localizzazione della tastiera.
> 
> Vabbé, ci penseranno immagino.

 

In teoria dovrebbe essere il DE a dare quest'opportunità o sbaglio?

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *Elbryan wrote:*   

> In teoria dovrebbe essere il DE a dare quest'opportunità o sbaglio?

 Xfce non lo fa.

Per me non è un problema ma immagino che i poveri devel si troveranno tonnellate di bugreport sulla localizzazione della tasitera.

----------

## Elbryan

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

>  *Elbryan wrote:*   In teoria dovrebbe essere il DE a dare quest'opportunità o sbaglio? Xfce non lo fa.
> 
> Per me non è un problema ma immagino che i poveri devel si troveranno tonnellate di bugreport sulla localizzazione della tasitera.

 

beh poveri devel.. non c'è un frakking standard a morire..

----------

